
Why Psychology Cannot Be an Empirical Science - DiabloD3
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/neuroskeptic/2016/01/02/can-psychology-empirical-science
======
bcarlyle
As a psychologist I get what the article is aiming at. But psychology is a
science and clinical psychology has made remarkable progress in the way we
treat mental health problems.

In the last 50 years clinical psychologists have figured out effective
psychological treatments for almost all mental health problems and manualized
them so a professional can know or easily look up the best way to treat a
disorder.

It took us forever to get here was because psychologists keeps insisting that
every single person is so special that we could never compare them to anyone
else.

Which simply isn't true.

Most of my depressed patients share similar background and stress in their
life. The same is true for patients suffering from social anxiety.

The biggest problem in therapy today is the lack of practitioners, not that we
don't know how to treat disorders. We figured that out using empirical
psychological research.

------
rhycio
I can't understand

------
dang
We changed the URL from
[http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007%2Fs12124-015-9339-x](http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007%2Fs12124-015-9339-x)
because it doesn't look like the paper is available, to what seems to be the
best popular post on it.

~~~
DrScump
This abstract and for-sale page loads for me just fine, in case people want to
spend the $40 retail for the article.

The Discover blog link is a good backgrounder, and the comments are as
interesting as the article. ;)

